# Porsche Cayenne S polished and coated.



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

*Porsche Cayenne S polished and coated with Everglass.*

Hi all!

Porsche Cayenne S brown. ) In not bad condition came to us for coating.


Condition of the paint was not bad. 
Someone tried to remove something. ) 








wash process








cleaning


Clearcoat was cleaned and clayed. all not polish parts was protected with scotch tape.

Thickness of paint was measured with gauge




Polished with rotor makita 9227 polisher. finished with rupes bigfoot 15. Compounds used - partly cut- scholl S3 gold. main - madium cut - mirka a12, and finish - sonax perfect finish.

pics after:








curing nanocoating...






























Thanks for watching.


----------



## Tuddie (Aug 14, 2010)

Great results, lovely colour that.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Very nice a great result.

John Tht.


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

Superb job mate


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Nice work :thumb:


----------



## Alasar (Dec 8, 2010)

Thanks guys!


----------



## leehob (Jul 9, 2014)

Nice work, looks great:thumb:


----------



## Gloss-it (Nov 14, 2008)

:thumb:Well done'!


----------

